# JD 950 hydraulic rototiller question



## dragonslayr (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi all... anybody run a hydraulic rototiller on a JD 950. I Have been told that hydraulics on the 950 do not have enough flow to turn auxiliary motors. Has anyone done any experimenting with this? Thanks, Walt~


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Take a look at tractordsta.com and see what the pump output is and compare it to the requirements of the tiller.


----------

